# Sticky  Betta Care



## Betta man

If you want or have a betta and don't know how to care about it, this is for you.




Bettas


Betta fish are easy fish to care for. You don't have to have a big aquarium, just a two gallon bowl, which is the 

smallest size recommended. Bettas can live up to five years, but mostly live two to three years in bowls. They 

require food once a day. They like varied diets and pellets and 

blood worms should do well, but only as a treat. It's better to underfeed then overfeed as bettas will eat too much if given 

the chance. 

It is best to keep bettas in a 5+ gallon aquarium with a heater and filter, as bettas like heated water with a gentle 

current. Optimal water temperature is between 76 and 84º F as bettas are tropical fish and like warm water. Water should be clean and warm. Plants 

will help keep aquarium water healthy, but weekly water changes are still needed. Plants are a great addition to any betta tank as bettas like exploring. 

It is recommended to daily take a turky baster and suck out poop and some water at the bottom of the container and replace it with dechlorinated water.

The males can't be housed together without a divider, but the females can be kept together in groups of threes 

in a five gallon aquarium. Females like to socialize so it is best to keep them in larger groups. Males and 

females shouldn't be housed together if there's no divider. Bettas can jump and will sometimes jump out of their 

tank and onto the floor or another fish's jar. 

Bettas are smart and beautiful. They can be trained to do tricks like swimming through a hoop or jumping up 

and eating out of your hand. They come in many tail types and colors. Some tail types are Veiltails, Delta Tails, 

Halfmoons, Plakats, Crowntails, Double Tails, Triple Tails, Rose Tails, and mixed tails like Halfmoon Plakat, and 

Crowntail Plakats. Some colors are red, blue, green, yellow, purple, white, pink, brown, black, and mixed colors. 

There are even different color markings such as solid color, butterfly, devil, dragon, cambodian, tuteweiler, marble, 

and more! 

There are betta shows and clubs. One of the clubs is the IBC (International Betta Congress). The IBC puts on 

shows and their forum is a great place for info! A good book for information is Bettas by Marshall E. Ostrow. Bettas 

can be found in most pet stores that carry fish.


----------



## Guest

Betta man: use this when letting someone know how to care for a betta.


----------



## Betta man

Okay. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

You're welcome.


----------



## Chard56

I would recommend you change the temperature to 76 to 82 with 78 being optimal. Otherwise you will be encouraging people to keep their Bettas at room temperature which is not good for them. They are a tropical species and require the higher temperature.


----------



## Betta man

Yeah. I have learned a lot since I wrote this. Such as that longfins need 76 + while plakats are okay sometimes at 68. I know someone who keeps their wilds at room temp. (ONLY ADULTS THOUGH).

Done though.


----------



## Betta man

It's ok. Bad english, and bettas are not normally red or blue. I also wouldn't keep 2 males together unless they were raised together. I am also having good success with breeding my bettas in a 7.9 planted aquarium with gravel. I haven't fed them anything. They are getting fat and growing on the microorganisms in the tank that the plants house. Bettas also live in cambodia. Betta stiktos are pretty much only found in cambodia.


----------



## GoldenGirl11

I wish I had looked at this before I got my betta.


----------



## dannygreen

Good to know and thank you so much for sharing this


----------



## Zizo15

It's ok. Bad english, and bettas are not normally red or blue. I also wouldn't keep 2 males together unless they were raised together. I am also having good success with breeding my bettas in a 7.9 planted aquarium with gravel. I haven't fed them anything. They are getting fat and growing on the microorganisms in the tank that the plants house. Bettas also live in cambodia. Betta stiktos are pretty much only found in cambodia. Have a look at Dubai Tour Packages which is very good.


----------

